# FS: VelociRaptor, other HDs, Call of Duty 4, Call of duty 5, and XFX 9600Gt stock oc



## Vizy

Sup guys,

Ok, cleaned out my closet and have a few stuff to sell. All prices include the shipping. I will be shipping from 91367 to the US only. And, only PayPal.

***Throwing in a Large Tube of AS5 with every purchase***

*Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.11 SATA*-$50
bought it 'oem' condition from a mom and pop store. Does not include anything except the hdd.​



*Call of Duty 4- Modern Warfare*-$25
Used it a lot, don't play it anymore though. Not even installed after i reformatted my computer. It came free with my 9600gt. Comes in a paper sleeve (original) with the code to play MP on the back of it.​




All prices are obo too.

thanks, 



http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66109

**This my first time selling anything online. I hope it works out alright, and i would appreciate any advice you guys have. Thank you.


----------



## DirtyD86

good luck with sale !


----------



## Vizy

lol thanks bro  I hope it goes over smooth.


----------



## laznz1

good luck wuld buy but wrong location


----------



## Mitch?

can you tell me the exact model number of the harddrive?
like ,Seagate 7200.11 STxxxx.xxxxx

and even if i'm not interested, i'd suggest lower the HDD a tad, it's $65 for a 500gb seagate with 32mb cache on newegg.


----------



## mep916

Mr. Johanssen said:


> can you tell me the exact model number of the harddrive?
> like ,Seagate 7200.11 STxxxx.xxxxx



ST3500320AS

Click on the pic in Imageshack and enlarge it. 



Vizy93 said:


>



lol


----------



## mep916

Your GPU comes with a Lifetime Warranty for the buyer. You may want to mention that. Have you registered the card with XFX?

Nice price on the Velociraptor.


----------



## Vizy

laznz1 said:


> good luck wuld buy but wrong location







mep916 said:


> Your GPU comes with a Lifetime Warranty for the buyer. You may want to mention that. Have you registered the card with XFX?
> 
> Nice price on the Velociraptor.



Um, i doubt i registered with XFX. I can't login using my email and any of my passwords. Should i register? I'm going to add that part in right now.


----------



## Vizy

Yea i dropped the price on the hdd.


----------



## tlarkin

Seagate HDs have a recall on them for bad firmware, I would search to make sure that drive is not affected by the recall.


----------



## Vizy

tlarkin said:


> Seagate HDs have a recall on them for bad firmware, I would search to make sure that drive is not affected by the recall.



i did some quick googles, I couldn't find anything. But if anyone does find anything about it, please let me know. I don't want to screw you guys over on my first sale.

However, i did find this, http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/other_downloads/cuda-fw, it mentions something about the cache not being recognized. The drive i am selling is not affected (effected?). 

as Mike mentioned earlier, ST350032AS is my version.


----------



## Vizy

made one of the call of dutys free with purchase of the 9600gt.


----------



## tlarkin

It is a problem with the firmware and seagate is actually not doing a recall yet, but there have been reports of them doing data recovery for customers for free on failed drives.

I can't find the specific link at the moment but I did in fact read one.  It actually affects some of my computers at work and I have an open case number with support on it, but am waiting to hear back.


----------



## markallen

You've got PM.


----------



## just a noob

yeah sure, put up a velocirapter, after i squander all my money on fans


----------



## kookooshortman55

Dang that Velociraptor looks nice! Is there any way of moving my data from my current HDD to it?  Like a perfect copy, or transfer?


----------



## mep916

kookooshortman55 said:


> Is there any way of moving my data from my current HDD to it?  Like a perfect copy, or transfer?



You can use Norton Ghost or DriveImageXML. It'll clone your current hard drive including the drive letters of each partition.


----------



## Vizy

tlarkin said:


> It is a problem with the firmware and seagate is actually not doing a recall yet, but there have been reports of them doing data recovery for customers for free on failed drives.
> 
> I can't find the specific link at the moment but I did in fact read one.  It actually affects some of my computers at work and I have an open case number with support on it, but am waiting to hear back.



What should i do? Just take it off the thread or..I'm so confused!! 



markallen said:


> You've got PM.



You have one too.



just a noob said:


> yeah sure, put up a velocirapter, after i squander all my money on fans



Sorry bro! You have 2x of them right? I should of probably put up another velociraptor so people can make it an array.



kookooshortman55 said:


> Dang that Velociraptor looks nice! Is there any way of moving my data from my current HDD to it?  Like a perfect copy, or transfer?


Yea. IDK, but i think aconis _might_ be able to do that. But whatever mike suggested should work.



mep916 said:


> You can use Norton Ghost or DriveImageXML. It'll clone your current hard drive including the drive letters of each partition.



thanks mep!


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> What should i do? Just take it off the thread or..I'm so confused!!



Naw, I'm sure it's fine. Have you tested it?


----------



## Calibretto

You can get a 9800GT brand new for $100 usually.


----------



## Vizy

mep916 said:


> Naw, I'm sure it's fine. Have you tested it?



No i haven't. I will though if you think that is the best way.



Calibretto said:


> You can get a 9800GT brand new for $100 usually.



Yea and that really piss's me off.


----------



## Vizy

velociraptor has been sold. Thank you markallen!


----------



## Vizy

real quick:

I'm making the shipping label right now... Do i need to make the signature required or what? it adds like $5 to my shipping charges (already high enough, thanks to these wonderful financial times).


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> I'm making the shipping label right now... Do i need to make the signature required or what? it adds like $5 to my shipping charges (already high enough, thanks to these wonderful financial times).



No, don't do signature required unless the buyer requests. I always get a Delivery Confirmation (tracking number) and it's free online.


----------



## Vizy

mep916 said:


> No, don't do signature required unless the buyer requests. I always get a Delivery Confirmation (tracking number) and it's free online.



awww damn, i already did it and payed for my label and everything 

You think markallen would mind? Any way to cancel it? Am i screwed?


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> awww damn, i already did it and payed for my label and everything
> 
> You think markallen would mind? Any way to cancel it? Am i screwed?



Dude, don't worry about it. lol. He'll have to sign for it. If he's not home when the package is delivered, the postal guy will leave a red slip. He'll have to go to the post office, or sign permission on the red slip for the postal service to leave it the next day. It's no big deal.


----------



## Vizy

mep916 said:


> dude, don't worry about it. Lol. He'll have to sign for it. If he's not home when the package is delivered, the postal guy will leave a red slip. He'll have to go to the post office, or sign permission on the red slip for the postal service to leave it the next day. It's no big deal.



ok then


----------



## Vizy

Bump, 

Brought the 9600gt down $20


----------



## tdeath101

Check pm


----------



## konsole

the prices your asking are a bit steep.  I would recommend drop them by about 25%


----------



## Vizy

tdeath101 said:


> Check pm



sorry bro, not interested in that offer.



konsole said:


> the prices your asking are a bit steep.  I would recommend drop them by about 25%



prices dropped


----------



## kookooshortman55

Might be interested in that hard drive, especially with the AS5 and free shipping.  I'll look into it, give me a couple days.


----------



## Vizy

kookooshortman55 said:


> Might be interested in that hard drive, especially with the AS5 and free shipping.  I'll look into it, give me a couple days.



i hope the shipping won't be expensive as it was when i sent it to NC, i actually want to make some money. I will try to acquire a better drive (people are a bit iffy about this) and i would hate to skrew you over bro...


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha well I'm only in AZ so it shouldn't be too bad.  I have a thread in the Hard Drive section about this, I basically need a hard drive for backing up the computer.  I'm trying to decide between an internal or external.

http://www.computerforum.com/144112-hard-drive-partition.html

Although being that you're trying to sell me an internal drive you might give a biased answer. Haha


----------



## kookooshortman55

A friend of mine might want that 9600GT + COD5 combo you have there.  I'll let you know as soon as I do if it's sold.


----------



## Vizy

kookooshortman55 said:


> A friend of mine might want that 9600GT + COD5 combo you have there.  I'll let you know as soon as I do if it's sold.



ok then


----------



## Vizy

kookooshortman55 said:


> A friend of mine might want that 9600GT + COD5 combo you have there.  I'll let you know as soon as I do if it's sold.



I'm about to place it on ebay. Take a :gun: and put it to your friends head. Make him buy it!!! :good:


----------



## kookooshortman55

I just received the 9600GT, CoD5, and AS5.  He's right, it is a _big_ tube.  Haha 

Free bump for great seller and great prices! Thanks again!


----------



## Vizy

kookooshortman55 said:


> I just received the 9600GT, CoD5, and AS5.  He's right, it is a _big_ tube.  Haha
> 
> Free bump for great seller and great prices! Thanks again!



Hey no prob pro Thank you.

I know it's not right to ask, but can you leave me an eval on my heatware? thanks dude

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66109


----------



## kookooshortman55

No problem, just did 

Any luck with the other sells?


----------



## Vizy

not really...i think it's because i need more stuff. I'm going to try to get more raptors to sell on there and some large capacity hard drives, might get some more games and stuff, it's gonna have to wait till this weekend though.

i have enough for a monitor now, but i can always use a little extra money


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha well I hope that $2 helped 

Maybe after this weekend you can go for the 24"


----------

